# 1 Cor. 6:11



## InSlaveryToChrist (Apr 14, 2014)

[video=youtube;UynOXYuzI30]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UynOXYuzI30[/video]

"And such *were* some of you: but ye are washed, but ye are sanctified, but ye are justified in the name of the Lord Jesus, and by the Spirit of our God." (1 Cor. 6:11)

Yesterday, James White made an interesting case for the bolded word, "were," and actually argued that it should be in the present tense. He pointed out how little difference there is in both the structure of the present and the imperfect tense, which can easily lead to mistranslation. And since even key doctrines can be misunderstood like this, it makes it all the more necessary to handle the Word of God carefully.

For those of you learned in Greek, I would appreciate your opinions on this.


----------



## earl40 (Apr 14, 2014)

James made the oposite case you say he did. He said that much of "the world" would you have us believe that the word "were" should be "are".


----------



## InSlaveryToChrist (Apr 14, 2014)

earl40 said:


> James made the oposite case you say he did. He said that much of "the world" would you have us believe that the word "were" should be "are".



WOOOT! I need to rewatch.


----------



## InSlaveryToChrist (Apr 14, 2014)

LOL! My mistake.


----------



## Bill The Baptist (Apr 14, 2014)

earl40 said:


> James made the oposite case you say he did. He said that much of "the world" would you have us believe that the word "were" should be "are".



This may be true, but I am unaware of any mainstream Bible version that does not translate it as "were."


----------



## earl40 (Apr 14, 2014)

Bill The Baptist said:


> earl40 said:
> 
> 
> > James made the oposite case you say he did. He said that much of "the world" would you have us believe that the word "were" should be "are".
> ...



I agree as does Dr. White.


----------

